# RVUs and Base Codes ENT



## sgarner (Jan 24, 2008)

ENT/Otorhinolaryngolists perform Septoplasty 30520 along with several Endoscopic sinus surgeries, i.e., Endoscopic Ethmoidectomy, bilaterally, 31255/50 along with Endoscopic maxillary antrostomies, bilaterally 31256/50,

RUVs for modifier 50 should be added by (1 1/2 to the base procedure) correct, but do we bill based on the line up of RVUs per the base codes without the modifier 50 or do we include the 50 and add the RVUs and line up based on RVUs rather than the base code scenario.

example 30520, 31255/5051, 31256/5051 (or) 31255/50, 30520/51, 31256/5051

please advise and need source document to support


----------

